

A look inside engineering at Plated - brettlangdon
http://blog.underdog.io/post/127636499397/delivering-high-quality-locally-sourced-food-plated?utm_source=HN

======
cmuir
Between Plated, Blue Apron, HelloFresh, and others, lots of cool stuff going
on in this space.

